# Good brands of Food



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

What are some good brands of dog food? I cant afford to drop a whole lot of money on dog food, but I still want to buy what is best for our new guy. So my question to you is what do you suggest I feed him? I am looking for something that does not contain by products, yummy tasting, good for a poodle, and if I really wanted to eat it I could!!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> What are some good brands of dog food? I cant afford to drop a whole lot of money on dog food, but I still want to buy what is best for our new guy. So my question to you is what do you suggest I feed him? I am looking for something that does not contain by products, yummy tasting, good for a poodle, and if I really wanted to eat it I could!!!


Well if you asked my one yr old son, he would highly recommend what we feed. lol Its called Health Wise from Natura. 

Seriously, my one year old Andrew, loves dog food. Anytime he is in the kitchen and I put him down he immediatly crawls over to the dog crates looking for there bowls. Occasionally I forget the bowl is not put up after meal time and I have to fight Andrew to get the 10 pieces of dog food piled in each cheek. He absolutely loves it...Yuck! I swear if you saw how he acts about it, you'd think I didn't feed him. lol 

Anyways, I really do recommend that food. Its 30.00 for a 35 lb bag which I think is really good for a better quality food. 

http://www.naturapet.com/


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

My one yr old always goes for my friends dogs food too!! Gross!! I guess I will have to make sure the bowls go away after meals!! 


What do you know about Chicken Soup? Or Innova(SP)


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL, just saw that the Innova is a NAtura brand!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> My one yr old always goes for my friends dogs food too!! Gross!! I guess I will have to make sure the bowls go away after meals!!
> 
> 
> What do you know about Chicken Soup? Or Innova(SP)


Ive heard good things about both..ecspecially Innova. I have a very sensitive Pitbull that loses large patches of hair and get's aweful hot spots if her food has wheat in it. The Natura foods are the only food's that don't effect her skin issues and keep her weight stable. My favorite is the Cal Natural sweet potatoe and herring formula. That one is a little more $$ and the Health Wise is good too and lower priced. Thats why we feed the Health Wise instead.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I feed only grain free foods. Here are some of them:

Orijen
Evo
Fromm's Surf & Turf

See this site for lots of great information:

dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

I would suggest Blue Buffalo, its a great food and affordable. No by products and you can find it in most pet food stores. 

The site curlydog suggested is a good guideline and any food that's rated 4* and up are really good foods to feed. 

Not all dogs to well on the same food and you may have to change it up until you find what fits your dog.

What was the breeder feeding?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> My one yr old always goes for my friends dogs food too!! Gross!! I guess I will have to make sure the bowls go away after meals!!
> 
> 
> What do you know about Chicken Soup? Or Innova(SP)


I recently started on chicken soup for the dog lovers soul - whew! mouthful! They love it and its good for them - lots of protein! Did you get a new dog?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Pamela said:


> I recently started on chicken soup for the dog lovers soul - whew! mouthful! They love it and its good for them - lots of protein! Did you get a new dog?


scratch the question about the new dog - duh! was thinking you were Finn's family. I hope they can get a new dog too.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm a solid gold fan but it isn't cheap... 30 buck for a 15lb bag - Ack, I think we may be switching soon. I'm ashamed to say Jazz was on Pedigree when we got her and because i've been indecisive about what to put her, can't affor the solid gold for her, she is on Purinia One. I am thinking about Wellness though, I found it in a petlandand the lable looks good.


----------



## cupcake91 (Dec 16, 2008)

our kids love candiae is natural food


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I have Gunther on Wellness 'Core'.
My first choice was Orijen,but I think the protein content was too high.
As he is still a growing boy,I feel,that the 'Core' is better for him at this time.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Murphy is on Orijen puppy. I mix a little EVO wet food with it. She's doing great on it. She's growing at a good rate and the vet says her body condition is excellent. I really like both of these foods. I also sometimes use green tripe instead of the EVO.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I have tried over 20 brands of dog food on my GSD ( german shepherd) before I start researching and learning about nutrition in pre vet classes. The good dog foods will have no by products in it, it will have a good amount of protein and omega-3 acids. IMO you can get a few good dog foods at commerical pet stores , but I go to ma and pa pet stores to get Innova , evo. 

Right now our puppy is on innova we will switch him to evo once he is about 6-12 months. The breeder had him on eukanuba. Eukanuba has a new line called Wild series check it out it look like a good food. My sister and I talked to a rep at this dog show it will probably be much cheaper than innova and evo. 

I feed my cats Evo and they have the nices coats and the stole is not smelly ! its firm and easy to clean up.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Eagle Pack brand Holistic line in about any flavor is a good one, a bit pricey but a bit less expensive than many of the other by-product free kibbles. No corn or soy in it, and other good stuff instead.

My 2 yr old and 10 month old (my human kids) have been known to dine on it, but they really do seem to get into it the most when I use the lamb formula. I found my youngest chomping on a piece this morning! UGH!:banghead:

We keep the dry food in the kitchen all the time (free-feed) with a baby gate with a hole in it up to keep the kids...but not dogs...out. 

Well for some reason Ginger (2 yr old mini) has "adopted" Matty (10 month old human-type) and will bring him mouthfuls of dry food and spit it out in front of him. 

Well of course as soon as he sees it hit the floor he goes for it..."oh look its that yummy crunchy lamb flavored dog cereal I love so much, why thank you Ginger." She will eat a piece or two, then go back and leave him with about 2-3 pieces and get more. 

Its cute and all, but I would prefer it if my son wasn't eating dog food. 

Now when he is on the floor, dog food is not allowed to be...but sometimes we forget!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

IPP said:


> Eagle Pack brand Holistic line in about any flavor is a good one, a bit pricey but a bit less expensive than many of the other by-product free kibbles. No corn or soy in it, and other good stuff instead.
> 
> My 2 yr old and 10 month old (my human kids) have been known to dine on it, but they really do seem to get into it the most when I use the lamb formula. I found my youngest chomping on a piece this morning! UGH!:banghead:
> 
> ...


HAHAHHA!! too cute and funny!! My 11mo old is quite fond of the dog food as well!!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

tannerokeefe said:


> HAHAHHA!! too cute and funny!! My 11mo old is quite fond of the dog food as well!!


Im glad Im not the only one with a baby that loves kibble. My son is 1 yr and eye balls the crate area for left over dog food. Then he checks the crate doors to see if they are open so can get those kibble left over's inside. 

I try to remember to pick up Eli's bowl when I take the baby gate down but sometimes forget. A few times now I have found my son with two chubby cheeks full of dog food. He's just in heaven....then the fight to remove it is another story. lol


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I figure if my very picky 2 yr old will try it then it must be pretty yummy stuff. 

They have canned wet food that can be mixed into the dry...which we skip and use cooked chicken, greens and veggies to mix in 2 times a day instead. 

The dogs all run to the kitchen when the oven timer goes off...they assume its for them no matter what I am cooking!:whoo:


----------



## Bear04 (Dec 13, 2008)

We feed Bear Purinia One Chicken and Rice formula. He really likes it and he prefers small pieces.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Blue Buffalo user here too 

My brother's dog switched too.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

We would love to switch our guys over to one of the higher brands of "all-natural dog food" but with so many we already pay over $50 a week in just dry dog food...Eagle Pack is made in Indiana so most of the local pet stores carry it. 

It isn't a grocery store brand or anything like that and many on-line stores carry it so you can even have it shipped to you.

Google 
Eagle Pack brand dog food Holistic
and I bet you can find a store near you that carries it. I would guess its a bit more expensive than say Pedigree or Purina but tons better for them and not as expensive as others either. 

I hear that Diamond brand came out with a new "naturals line" that is supposed to run less than $30 for 40 lbs in on-line stores...and its even cheaper when bought at feed or pet stores. 

I got away from the diamond when soy and corn allergies became a concern with some of my dogs...but if they have taken it all out I might try it. Have to check out the label today when I go up to get some dog presents...I will let you guys know if the new line is full of by products or if might be okay. 

I know we all want the best food for our pets, but there is nothing wrong with comparing labels. You know that a lot of times you are paying more for the brand of the bag than the food inside. I know some of the higher priced stuff you get what you pay for and its worth it....but I always like to compare! 

I worked at a food processing plant (tomato products) and I learned first hand about brand name vs generic...so sometimes you pay more than you should for the exact same thing made at the same plant...just put into a different bag. Like there is no difference between Shurfine catsup, Meijer brand ketchup, and only a bit more brown sugar in the recipe for Hunt's. 

They had a warehouse full of labels for all different brands, the only difference is the label...and maybe a bout 3-5 grains of salt per bottle. 

Just be a smart shopper, and don't just pick something because its the "most popular" make sure you are getting your money's worth.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

Chloe is on Wellness mix5. We are happy with it so far. Good luck in your search.


----------



## LAspoo90014 (Jan 10, 2009)

hi.. i also feed grain free foods.. ande started with orijen but, quickly got bored with the flavor. i currently have him on a rotation diet of raw (natures variety venison) for 12 days and grain free kibble (natures variety instinct) for 12 and continue on that path. natures variety (www.naturesvariety.com) has a philosophy of food rotation within their product line as pets can draw from different protein sources in different flavors of foods.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

I have been feeding Wellness for years.
Gunther is on Wellness Core,which is grain free food,but the protein levels are not as high as other grain free food out there.
It is important to note,that some kibble contains citric acid and such food should be fed dry only,as making it moist can lead to bloat.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Mister is on Natural Balance LID (limited Ingredient Diet) Venison and Sweet Potato (grain free too). It is the weirdest thing, if he eats kibble with grains in it he will get tear stains and he is a white spoo. I do try to mix up his proteins though because he is a poodle and is sensitive and he tends to have a sensiive stomach. So ill get him raw bones to chew on etc.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Another Blue Buffalo person here.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Currently Romeo (my cream male) is in love with Raw Meaty Bones straight from my butcher, so is my Havanese male. My red female is a lady and will have nothing to do with necks, backs, wings and insides....so unlandy like. She is on rotation diet and gets one meal a day of Great Life Dog Food (grain free) with some home cooked chicken, beef or whatever is handy. For her second meal a day she gets Nature Variety Raw patties. All three get recreational raw knuckle bones to chew on.


----------



## k9kutz (May 2, 2009)

You guys are lucky to be able top get the Innova Evo over there, we have it here but its only available through a large franchise chain, and i refuse to buy anything from a pet shop that sells live animals! esp puppies and Kittens!

I feed and recommend Eagle Pack holistic select. Herd good things about Orijen as well but after it was responsible for the death of some many cats here in Oz a few months ago i wont touch the stuff.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

k9kutz said:


> Herd good things about Orijen as well but after it was responsible for the death of some many cats here in Oz a few months ago i wont touch the stuff.


OMG!!! Orijens caused death in cats...never heard of it. Do they know what happened.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Poodle Lover said:


> OMG!!! Orijens caused death in cats...never heard of it. Do they know what happened.


Do you have an article about the cats deaths ?

I found it wow thats crazy !


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

Todd, are you feeding your dog the wilderness version or just the regular adult? My husband saw a couple of you on here recommending Blue Buffalo, so he just went and bought the regular adult formula. Our picky poodle is actually eating right now, but it might be just because it's a new food for him.


----------



## stoneymagoo (May 3, 2009)

Evo and Innova are the best as far as I know, my sister feeds blue buffalo brand and I feed raw diet


----------



## stoneymagoo (May 3, 2009)

Pedigree, Mainstay, Purina, Kibbles N' Bits, Dog Chow, Hartz, Nutrience, Good Nutrition, anything cheep, you get what you pay for, so I would do alot of research before choosing a food. If you are not comfortable with what you are reading, write the dog food companies for answers!!!! You are the only one to stand up for your dogs and make sure they stay healthy. Imagine how bad you would feel if he got sick because of something YOU fed him!!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

stoneymagoo said:


> Evo and Innova are the best as far as I know, my sister feeds blue buffalo brand and I feed raw diet


I feed Enzo Innova , i trust this company and love there products


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

*Wellness dog food*

My spoo is on Wellness large breed puppy food right now and its a pretty good food except for the fact that since he has been on it he has had terrible gas! He has been on it for about 2 months, I changed from Blue Buffalo because he had loose stools on it. He smells of a carton of rotten eggs at times and stinks up my whole downstairs. I took him to the vet just to make sure that he didn't have anything wrong with him he smells so bad! Otherwise, his coat is beautiful, and his stools are nice and firm. My vet could not find anything wrong, no allergies or anything. He loves the food, its just his smell I quite can't stomach. So, if anyone has a remedy for the "toots" let me know!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Gunther was on Wellness large breed.
About 6 months ago I switched him to Wellness 'Core".
The gas is a by-product of being a spoo owner.
I add several charcoal cookies to his food and it does the trick.
They are available at most pet stores...shaped like a heart,almost black in colour.


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

spoofan said:


> Gunther was on Wellness large breed.
> About 6 months ago I switched him to Wellness 'Core".
> The gas is a by-product of being a spoo owner.
> I add several charcoal cookies to his food and it does the trick.
> They are available at most pet stores...shaped like a heart,almost black in colour.


Thank you soo much. I was ready to invest in a gas mask! I am going to buy some at the Petco tomorrow.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I wanted to add, I am another die hard Blue Buffalo fan, I LOVE that food, when you have show dogs, it really does wonders for the coat! You have to make sure to keep up on the nails though, I noticed with my little guys their nails would grow so fast I had a hard time keeping up with them! It is on the pricier side, but, it is a great food and there is alot less waste then with food such as pro plan or pedigree. I also tried wellness and it was good as well, comparable to blue buffalo in nutrition and ingredients and less expensive. eace:


----------



## vacheron (Jan 6, 2009)

Spoofan I couldn't find those charcoal cookies you mentioned. I looked in Petco, Petsmart, and Monster Pets.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

vacheron said:


> Spoofan I couldn't find those charcoal cookies you mentioned. I looked in Petco, Petsmart, and Monster Pets.


I get them at Bosley's here in Canada.
I would call a couple of pet stores in your area and ask.
They are in the 'bulk' section.


----------

